# Disappointed: Rover Event Round Two



## MopyDream44 (Jan 17, 2018)

I've tried many free to start mobile games that focused far too much on getting their users to spend money, which often resulted in a game that was more frustrating than fun. When I heard that Nintendo was adopting the free to start model for Pocket Camp, I was very concerned that it would be the same. A painfully slow and frustrating game that can only be enjoyed if you frequently spend money to make it tolerable. I was so happy when I started playing Pocket Camp because I felt that Nintendo did an excellent job of making a free to start mobile game fun and engaging without having to spend oodles real money. I even decided to buy a few promotional packs ($6 worth) that came with a few bonus items because I felt Nintendo did an amazing job on creating a game that was fair and balanced, and I wanted to support my favorite franchise. 

Sadly, I feel that the enjoyment, balance, and fairness that impressed me so much at the beginning has all but disappeared, much like 95% of the butterflies I've attempted to catch during round two of the Rover Event. The catch rate for the winter and winter gold butterflies is abysmal. Even if a person is planting their white dahlias as efficiently as possible, I honestly don't see how anyone will finish the goals for round two of the Rover Event without spending Leaf Tickets. That might not be too bad until you consider the cost of having Lloid catch a butterfly for you (10 Leaf Tickets). Considering 20 Leaf Tickets cost $1 (if you buy in the smallest increment) it could very well cost more money in 10 days for an event than I've spent since I started playing the game. I will continue to hope that I've simply been having horrible luck, but from what I've seen and heard so far, the new catch rate is just as bad for everyone else. Before part two of this event, I probably would have picked up a small promotional package every now and again to continue to support the game; however, I fear this event may just be a preview of what we should expect for future events, and if that's the case I probably won't be spending money in the future, and I may actually walk away from the game entirely. Simply put, I'm disappointed in the turn Pocket Camp has taken.


----------



## ravenblue (Jan 17, 2018)

I'm frustrated with this as well. I sent Nintendo feedback telling them specifically what I find unenjoyable about this second round of the Rover event. Had the second half been structured more like the first half, I wouldn't be complaining; but the spawn and capture rate in this round is awful and off-putting and using leaf tickets to ensure a catch isn't fun or rewarding at all. I enjoy the challenge of making my own catches, and then getting to share my harvest with others, but the way it's set up now has wiped all the fun out of it.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Jan 17, 2018)

ravenblue said:


> I'm frustrated with this as well. I sent Nintendo feedback telling them specifically what I find unenjoyable about this second round of the Rover event. Had the second half been structured more like the first half, I wouldn't be complaining; but the spawn and capture rate in this round is awful and off-putting and using leaf tickets to ensure a catch isn't fun or rewarding at all. I enjoy the challenge of making my own catches, and then getting to share my harvest with others, but the way it's set up now has wiped all the fun out of it.



How did you submit this feedback? I would like to submit my own because Nintendo does seem to be looking at feedback for Pocket Camp. Perhaps we can make a difference if we all provide constructive criticism for part two of the Rover Event.


----------



## ravenblue (Jan 17, 2018)

When you open the app there is a little menu box in the top left corner of the screen. Click on it and go the button called Customer Support. Clicking on Customer Support takes you to the option of Feedback. There you may type whatever comments you want. I saw on a reddit thread that people are also using Twitter to leave feedback on this very topic, so whichever method is easier, or use both.


----------



## Cuka2cool (Jan 17, 2018)

I sent them feedback as well very disappointed, no I will not spend my money if it’s being forced like this &#55357;&#56862;


----------



## Imaginetheday (Jan 17, 2018)

I left feedback as well. I've only gotten 4 or 5 of the new butterflies and haven't been able to capture any of them. I'm also having bad results with my red dahlias. I think I've caught 2 topaz butterflies today, and I've planted at least 20 red dahlias.


----------



## Sundance99 (Jan 17, 2018)

I am having the same problem.  I know I will not complete round 2 because I can’t stay glued to the game all day.  I was really disappointed when I realized it was 10 leaf tickets PER butterfly.  Nope, no thanks.  I would have purchased a few bundles of leaf tickets to support Nintendo, but not under these circumstances.


----------



## D i a (Jan 17, 2018)

Neat, thanks for bringing this up. I sent some feedback through the app too.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Jan 17, 2018)

I left Nintendo some feedback via the app and Twitter. It seems like much of the Animal Crossing community is unhappy with the turn the game has taken. I'm not sure if there is anything Nintendo can do for this particular event since it has already been implemented, and increasing the catch rates wouldn't be fair to people who have purchased and spent Leaf Tickets at this point. I am hoping, however, that Nintendo will look at the feedback they are getting to improve events in the future. Leaf Tickets should be a way to speed up an event for those who do not want to wait. They should not be the only way to achieve your goals. Thanks for submitting feedback everyone!


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 17, 2018)

Oh my gosh! I finally got my hands on those white flowers and after they bloom I only got one of those new butterflies to show up and when I went to catch it...it flies aways!

The ticket thing is ridiculous.


----------



## Charmed (Jan 17, 2018)

This is ridiculous. Planted 20 flowers, 8 butters showed up, caught 2...
It would be better if Nintendo makes exclusive items/furniture and sell them with leaf tickets, instead of doing this frustrating thing


----------



## Urchinia (Jan 18, 2018)

...But if every aspect of the game were easy, would it really be fun?


----------



## Vonny (Jan 18, 2018)

It should have been 5 tickets per capture not 10.  Luckily I have a lot saved. If enough people complain maybe they?ll mellow down on the obvious money grab tactics.


----------



## Ray-ACP (Jan 18, 2018)

Urchinia said:


> ...But if every aspect of the game were easy, would it really be fun?



I agree, I do think the flowers should grow faster though.

WORTHWHILE TO NOTE EVERYONE, you only really need to put 20 into gold as the third task reward is a duplicate of rover's mug and the 4th is just leaf tickets. I'm going for the bare minimum at get all rover items and ignore materials at this rate lol


----------



## cheri_j (Jan 18, 2018)

There is one consolation with the poor catch rate.  The flower trading feature has essences and building materials.  

This is what is keeping me from tossing the game.


----------



## J087 (Jan 18, 2018)

I understand your disagreement and I agree this event is tough.

Yet I disagree with any degrading attitude towards Nintendo. No one is forcing you to spend your money on this, nor will you fail in life if you fail to complete this life. You have complete freedom in choosing not to participate if you disagree on the way things are run. I've expected this much from Nintendo from the beginning. I'm surprised they waited this long to introduce it.

Please don't forget that this is a Free-to-Play game. So far we've come to enjoy many special additions which didn't cost us a thing. Tickets were flying in from every direction and all you had to do was make some friends and invite some campers. Many won't agree with my point of view, but we should be happy we're able to play this game. Nintendo could have put ticket prices on a lot more things and they will probably do with the updates that are coming.

If you dislike the game then choose not to play it.
But please don't spread hatred about events you can't complete, just because you feel disadvantaged.

I would like to state that I have spend zero currency on this game, and I don't plan to start now.


----------



## Ray-ACP (Jan 18, 2018)

Yea I agree, i've spent ?4 on it so I could buy rover's camper because I feel it's worth that to get the item. I'd be happy to spend money in this game if I really wanted something that was out of my reach because I feel the game is 'worth' that. Think of it this way, it's like they're giving you the game for free and then you pay slowly later if you really want everything, if you don't you can still play it but it's harder and you need to put more effort but by no rights should nintendo give you everything easily. Think of all the hard work that went into making this game.


----------



## Bucky42 (Jan 18, 2018)

I agree that the second half of this event is not fun at all. Being able to share butterflies was so fun before. Now with the catch rates so poor it is really hard to share butterflies, except with a few people since so few are caught. If they changed it so the seeds were easier to get and they grew faster, like in two hours then the poor catch rate would balance out. The way it is now even playing as much as I can I won't get all the rewards. I don't have extra funds to spend on leaf tickets either. I would consider using Lloyd if it was 10 tickets for all the butterflies in the garden. 10 tickets for one butterfly is not going to work. 

Up until now I have enjoyed the game. It does make me really want a new full version animal crossing for the wii switch though. I do understand that being an app on the phone it is limited with what they can do so I was enjoying it, until the second half of the butterfly event came out.


----------



## Sowelu (Jan 18, 2018)

The catch rate for this round is truly abysmal... I don't have the time to play 24/7... So I guess I won't get all the rover items. I really just want the mug, anyway, but still. It looks like Nintendo really wants us to use those leaf tickets! I have no problem using them, I have over 600, but even if I asked Lloid to work his magic with every catch, I still wouldn't have enough time to complete this event.


----------



## Urchinia (Jan 18, 2018)

I am confused as to why one difficult event is making so many people turn against the game. Really? One event isn't going as you'd like and now you don't like Pocket Camp at all? Suddenly Nintendo is the devil? LOL

It's just a game, folks. I think Nintendo is doing a great job with it. For a free-to-play game to be updated so often, have so many events, updates and response to fans suggestions is amazing in my opinion.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Jan 18, 2018)

Urchinia said:


> ...But if every aspect of the game were easy, would it really be fun?



Yes! In fact, Animal Crossing has built an entire, and might I add very successful, franchise out of a game that is, at it's core, not challenging. Animal Crossing, throughout all of the titles I've played, has never been a hard game, yet it is the game I've probably spent the most time playing. I sunk 800 hours into New Leaf last I checked, and that was a long while ago. None of the AC games that I have played and loved have caused this level of frustration. I have other games that are challenging that I love, and I play them when I'm looking for that challenge. I get absorbed in Animal Crossing because it is what I play when I want to relax. This is my favorite franchise, and it is upsetting when a change in that franchise can shift my emotions from fun and soothing to urgent and frustration. Obviously everyone is going to have differing opinions, but friends I've made through Animal Crossing who are hardcore fans of the game, all seem to be mirroring my feelings, and I've seen this frustration echoed across various Animal Crossing groups. That tells me that Nintendo, in this case, has made a mistake with this particular event, and I suspect if the whole game felt like this, far fewer people would be playing it.


----------



## ravenblue (Jan 18, 2018)

Over the years I have come to believe that Nintendo truly wants to give its customers a say and therefore welcomes all feedback. Without customer base returning feedback on product, how else will a company know how far to push and which direction to go? It seems like constructive feedback from all points of view can only improve what Nintendo is doing. There's a reason I've been so loyal for three decades and will continue to be so. I have sent them feedback, both good and bad, many times - it doesn't diminish my enjoyment of the product just because I see something that needs to be brought to their attention. I greatly appreciate the fact that they have always offered the opportunity for such feedback.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Jan 18, 2018)

J087 said:


> I understand your disagreement and I agree this event is tough.
> 
> Yet I disagree with any degrading attitude towards Nintendo. No one is forcing you to spend your money on this, nor will you fail in life if you fail to complete this life. You have complete freedom in choosing not to participate if you disagree on the way things are run. I've expected this much from Nintendo from the beginning. I'm surprised they waited this long to introduce it.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry but I completely fail to see how having an opinion on an event in a mobile game is degrading Nintendo or spreading hatred. There is a very big difference between degrading and/or spreading hate and having an opinion and providing constructive criticism. Please read my original post again, and you will find that I said I supported Nintendo because I felt they did an amazing job on Pocket Camp. Does this mean that every opinion I form has to be praising Nintendo, and if I'm not, does that equate degradation and hatred for the company? I'm sorry, but that's just not how things work. 

I have been a Nintendo fan since I was very young. I literally grew up with Nintendo, and still have most of my old consoles and games despite the fact that I haven't played them for years because they mean a lot to me. The fact that I am a Nintendo fan and an Animal Crossing fan does not mean that every opinion I form about both Nintendo and Animal Crossing has to be one of praise. It is ok to take a more critical look at the games we love and provide constructive criticism. Nintendo has even taken such constructive feedback to implement changes in Pocket Camp already. Some of the things we will be getting literally wouldn't exist without feedback from their community. Also, to clarify, I don't feel disadvantaged, I can buy tickets whenever I would like to, but again, the fact that I can afford tickets doesn't mean I can't have an opinion on an aspect of the game. Finally, I know I don't have to play the game, and I may choose to stop playing at some point; however, this fact also does not mean I can't have an opinion about the game. I appreciate that you have a different opinion/outlook on this matter, but please don't accuse me of spreading hatred for simply having an opinion.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ravenblue said:


> Over the years I have come to believe that Nintendo truly wants to give its customers a say and therefore welcomes all feedback. Without customer base returning feedback on product, how else will a company know how far to push and which direction to go? It seems like constructive feedback from all points of view can only improve what Nintendo is doing. There's a reason I've been so loyal for three decades and will continue to be so. I have sent them feedback, both good and bad, many times - it doesn't diminish my enjoyment of the product just because I see something that needs to be brought to their attention. I greatly appreciate the fact that they have always offered the opportunity for such feedback.



I agree. Nintendo not only seems to welcome feedback, but as I've said already, they are already implementing changes based on the feedback the community has provided. Am I happy with the Rover Event (part two specifically)? No, but that doesn't mean I don't enjoy other aspects of Pocket Camp. I've also left feedback for Nintendo that is both good and bad, and I am still a Nintendo fan, and I will continue to be a fan and enjoy my Nintendo games even if I have an opinion that isn't positive every now and again. I'm already enjoying the clothing update that launched today, and I am looking forward to many of the upcoming features Nintendo has decided to add based on feedback from the community.


----------



## Snow (Jan 18, 2018)

MopyDream44 said:


> Yes! In fact, Animal Crossing has built an entire, and might I add very successful, franchise out of a game that is, at it's core, not challenging. Animal Crossing, throughout all of the titles I've played, has never been a hard game, yet it is the game I've probably spent the most time playing.



I totally agree with this -- I've been playing AC since the first US version and it's NEVER been this frustrating. The idea of having to struggle to beat a deadline is pretty much the opposite of everything I like about the series. 

I sent them feedback through the app as well -- and I let them know that while I have spent money in the game and will again in the future, spending money to catch butterflies that were a lot of work to get in the first place was not happening. I hope that they will bring the Rover items back again in a future event for us to finish collecting them.


----------



## SierraSigma (Jan 18, 2018)

I have 40 winter butterflies and 26 gold. I havnt spent a single leaf ticket, and the only thing Ive done to speed things up was save the 300 plant food from flower trading on round 1 and 4 calling cards and 4 request tickets I had at the beginning of the event to get a head start.

I know for a fact that Id be struggling more were it not for 5 or 6 excellent friends though. Which to me has been the most fun part of the event by far: finding out that friends I liked a lot before hold no interest to me anymore, and friends I never looked twice at and figured for just being market box customers pleasantly surprising me.


----------



## WolfyWolf (Jan 18, 2018)

I haven't spent much time worrying about getting all the items out of an event; it just doesn't seem worth it or possible. But at least for the holiday ones I got to craft the stuff I actually liked. This one there's maybe a few things that are just going to take too many butterflies, and no matter what I do, lately I'm coming back (I guess not soon enough?) to one entire patch of flowers needing watering. I guess I don't have enough active friends.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 19, 2018)

I’ve found this last task stressful too. I also find aspects of the game in general slightly stressful because I get focused on something and I need patience to obtain it. I decided that I would not buy leaf tickets so I have to juggle my wants based on the tickets I earn. Overall I have to say I really am pleasantly surprised how much I enjoy having the structure that this version of the game supplies. I loved NL and the Wii city folk was my life for over a year! But I love this game’s structure. I also really love the social aspect because apart from the players I add from here who I could commmunicate out of the game with, it’s such a benign pleasant almost social interaction. (Not to say that I don’t love to chat on here with friends in the game.)  I rarely feel pressured or bothered by my “friends” although I do strive to be a good friend by being thoughtful with my market box and remembering to check for quarry requests during my game. Overall I agree that this task in particular has the avid collectors (of which we are many in this franchise) looking at failing in obtaining in game collectibles which is disappointing for us and dampens our enjoyment.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 19, 2018)

WolfyWolf said:


> I haven't spent much time worrying about getting all the items out of an event; it just doesn't seem worth it or possible. But at least for the holiday ones I got to craft the stuff I actually liked. This one there's maybe a few things that are just going to take too many butterflies, and no matter what I do, lately I'm coming back (I guess not soon enough?) to one entire patch of flowers needing watering. I guess I don't have enough active friends.



So far with the other events, the Christmas and New Years events the items were very easy for me to get all of, but this event is far more challenging than those, I was able to make everything, plus doubles/triples of things I wanted more than one of, but this event I am having trouble getting even one of each item. I am not a huge "cataloger" or an "I need one of everything" kind of person, I was just able to get the complete sets with my normal playing, and now that I want certain things that are only attainable by doing EVERYTHING up until that point it kind of sucks, I would honestly have much preferred if it was done in a similar trade in manner, and that you could save up your butterflies for only the items you want from Rover, I would have been stoked with that, cause there are quite a few items I don't see myself using even.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Jan 19, 2018)

I don't really like Rover so I haven't really been trying in this event. I just give butterflies I find to friends. The only item that is kind of funny is the Rover cup, but it doesn't tell you which goal gives you what item so I really don't feel like trying for it.


----------



## ravenblue (Jan 19, 2018)

TykiButterfree said:


> I don't really like Rover so I haven't really been trying in this event. I just give butterflies I find to friends. The only item that is kind of funny is the Rover cup, but it doesn't tell you which goal gives you what item so I really don't feel like trying for it.



The goals for each item are listed. When you enter the garden there's a pop up box at the bottom of the screen. Click on Event Info, and the goals are under the tab called In Progress. For the mug you need either 30 Winter or 30 Gold Winter butterflies. And kudos for sharing your butterflies with your friends even though you're not so into the event, I'm sure your generousity is appreciated


----------



## TykiButterfree (Jan 19, 2018)

ravenblue said:


> The goals for each item are listed. When you enter the garden there's a pop up box at the bottom of the screen. Click on Event Info, and the goals are under the tab called In Progress. For the mug you need either 30 Winter or 30 Gold Winter butterflies. And kudos for sharing your butterflies with your friends even though you're not so into the event, I'm sure your generousity is appreciated



Oh thanks. I didn't see that before, but I might have been looking in the wrong menu.


----------



## Imbri (Jan 19, 2018)

I agree that the first round was much more enjoyable. This second round, it is not only more difficult to get the white flower seeds, the spawn rate is less and the capture rate is terrible. I would love to share butterflies with others, but I'm hardly catching any now. And I refuse to spend 10 leaf tickets per butterfly to have Lloid get them. That is a bit excessive.


----------



## Urchinia (Jan 19, 2018)

Today I seem to be having a much better success with yield and capture rate. I very much think it is more than possible to complete this task in the time allotted! Good luck everyone!


----------



## J087 (Jan 19, 2018)

In my opinion replanting will earn you more butterflies in long term. Just keep in mind to water them after 2 to 3 hours, or get a friend to do it for you.
I'm already enjoying my first mug because of this method.


----------



## shunishu (Jan 19, 2018)

this event is real bs..  I plant 20 white seeds of which only 5 spawn winter butterflys of which i catch 1.. when my friends gift me butterflys I catch 0-2  .. its not like I need 30 for that friggin mug. I'm really tired of doing requests to get more seeds.  will probably quit the event if the catch rates don't start getting better soon.


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Jan 19, 2018)

I'm upset on how many butterflies you need to unlock FURNITURE. I don't really care about the crafting materials yet. Because so many of the rewards are crafting materials there is no chance I am even going to finish any challenges with furniture by the time the event is over.


----------



## Skizzy (Jan 19, 2018)

This game went from a fun distraction to a boring chore with the second half of this event. I have 100s of blue and red seeds but can't keep enough white ones to grow enough to get enough winter butterflies. Plus the ones I receive I can't catch anyway. I don't even care for the items, but I like participating, and I feel like I can't even participate without spending leaf tickets. I play this game far too much to be unable to complete these tasks without spending real money. I was really happy the way the Christmas and New Year's events were handled as I was able to get everything just by playing the way I like. I'm not surprised Nintendo is moving in this direction, but if this is the way things are going, I won't be playing much longer.


----------



## ravenblue (Jan 19, 2018)

I'm still plugging away at this. I broke down and used some of my bonus leaf tickets which I had accumulated, not so much to meet the goals, but simply to be able to make a few catches to return to my friends. I felt that at least was a less mercenary way to "spend" the tickets. There's no way I can afford to spend irl money on this type of thing, so I'm glad we've been able to earn leaf tickets in-game, but yeesh, this second half has been much less enjoyable than the first half due to low spawn and catch rates. Although I'll admit it has been nice to see I have a few very dependable in-game friends and my hope is to be the same to them.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 19, 2018)

ravenblue said:


> I'm still plugging away at this. I broke down and used some of my bonus leaf tickets which I had accumulated, not so much to meet the goals, but simply to be able to make a few catches to return to my friends. I felt that at least was a less mercenary way to "spend" the tickets. There's no way I can afford to spend irl money on this type of thing, so I'm glad we've been able to earn leaf tickets in-game, but yeesh, this second half has been much less enjoyable than the first half due to low spawn and catch rates. Although I'll admit it has been nice to see I have a few very dependable in-game friends and my hope is to be the same to them.



I’m going to have to spend the leaf tickets too because I’m feeling really bad about getting three or four butterflies from my kind friends and consistently catching none to give back! I know I’m a bad friend because I won’t plant out my entire garden with dahlias to have a chance to harvest more but it took a lot of work cross pollinating to get my rare tulips and pansies and I just can’t pull them up knowing that I don’t have seeds to replace them.


----------



## ravenblue (Jan 20, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> I’m going to have to spend the leaf tickets too because I’m feeling really bad about getting three or four butterflies from my kind friends and consistently catching none to give back! I know I’m a bad friend because I won’t plant out my entire garden with dahlias to have a chance to harvest more but it took a lot of work cross pollinating to get my rare tulips and pansies and I just can’t pull them up knowing that I don’t have seeds to replace them.



I kept my rare tulips and pansies too! I only have had half my garden growing with the new flowers for butterfly spawning, but I've had many friends come by to cross-pollinate so it seems they appreciate that too. They seem to be trying for the shirts and furniture from those flowers, so I bet they're happy some people left the older garden flowers up.

Edit: I think one of the most amazing things about this event is how I know none of these in-game friends irl, we've not made plans about gardening and stuff, yet we have all stuck together to get through this.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 20, 2018)

ravenblue said:


> I kept my rare tulips and pansies too! I only have had half my garden growing with the new flowers for butterfly spawning, but I've had many friends come by to cross-pollinate so it seems they appreciate that too. They seem to be trying for the shirts and furniture from those flowers, so I bet they're happy some people left the older garden flowers up.
> 
> Edit: I think one of the most amazing things about this event is how I know none of these in-game friends irl, we've not made plans about gardening and stuff, yet we have all stuck together to get through this.


I’ve made some new friends during the event from here and from within the game and have been delighted at how sweet the older friends have been too. I have one new friend who has been cross pollinating a lot and I feel so glad about it.


----------



## Cuka2cool (Jan 20, 2018)

I wish I could find the two who have truly helped me and thank them .  I truly truly appreciate their help, Nintendo needs to come up with a kid friendly chat box so I can thank them.


----------



## ravenblue (Jan 20, 2018)

Cuka2cool said:


> I wish I could find the two who have truly helped me and thank them &#55357;&#56877;.  I truly truly appreciate their help, Nintendo needs to come up with a kid friendly chat box so I can thank them.



omg - yes, this needs to happen! I'd love to show my appreciation to my friends somehow. The best I've been able to do is share my butterflies, water their gardens, buy a couple things from their market boxes, but some really went above and beyond with their generosity and I'd love to tell them how much it helped. They kind of restored some of my faith in humanity, frankly.


----------



## shayx (Jan 20, 2018)

Does anyone know if the event runs THROUGH Jan. 21 (meaning we can play up until the end of Jan. 21) or TO Jan. 21?

Nvm.  Figured it out.  It ends at 10:59 on January 21


----------



## Tehya Faye (Jan 20, 2018)

I'm also very unhappy with this second week. I only just managed to complete the Red and Yellow butterfly tasks yesterday, and only have 9 of each of the second week Butterflies caught.  

This event just happened way too quickly. Since we're effectively doing the same stuff all three events have basically merged into one neverending slog of tedium. I miss the days were there weren't any events and I actually _wanted_ to check this app every few hours to craft stuff and complete the daily Timed Events. This part of the event being even more of a painful endeavor than anything that came before it just demotivates me even more.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 20, 2018)

I’m almost out of leaf tickets and there’s only about eight hours left until 10.59pm. It’s already January 21 here. I can’t buy leaf tickets and I need five more of each to get the counter and second mug. Feeling bummed out. If I have spent most of. Y leaf tickets and don’t get the counter I’ll just feel really ****ty.


----------

